# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  akcije u Rijeci??

## mala laia

Olla mame, možda nisam dovoljno upoznata sa kolicinom i vrstom aktivnosti koje se održavaju ili ne u Rijeci i okolici... pa me prosvijetlite... Nas nekoliko mama smo organizirale skupljanje novčanih donacija, higijenskih potrepština, igračaka, robice i sl. za Dom za napustenu djecu "I.B.M." i bilo nam je jako nezgodno to pravdati samo kao "dobru volju" pred ljudima koji nas ne poznaju... mislim da smo možda i više mogli prikupiti da smo imali ime neke poznatije udruge (kao RODA), a kao kontakt osoba (patronažna sestra... zaboravih ime :shock: ..) se nije javljao  nitko...
Zanima me tko je osoba zadužena za Rode u Rijeci, postoji li uopce, ima li nekih stalnih akcija... (svidjela mi se ona u Zg sa rabljenom opremom za bebe  :Laughing:  ...)

----------


## ivarica

javiti ce se flower.
nemamo u rijeci nijednu patronaznu sestru clanicu udruge, to je neki krivi kontakt.

----------


## flower

evo me  :Heart:   ocito neki krivi kontakt - sto se tice ove patronaze   :/  molim te pogledaj si u Private Messages - imas poruku  :Smile:

----------


## Potocnica

bok cure. 
ja vam se inace javljam s raba i nekako pretpostavljam da se na rabu ne oganiziraju niti nekakve aktivnosti, niti tecaji za trudnice (bar su mi tako rekli, a ako grijesim, slobodno me ispravite). Kako nas na porod salju u rijeku, zanimaju me koji se tecajevi tamo organiziraju i sve o njima, te koje se aktivnosti zbivaju i u rijeci i u okolici. voljela bi se ukljuciti.

----------


## flower

za sve zainteresirane - sastanak u pon. 31.01. u Cajani (pored Zlatne krune u starom gradu) u 18.00  :Smile:  Tamo je mirno i lijepo pa s obzirom da imamo razloga za veselje mislim i prigodno. Pozivam vas sve koji mozete doci  :Smile: , nazalost Potocnice nemamo nasih Roda na Rabu a sve o tecaju vjerujem da mozes pronaci na nekim od tema foruma. Ako se zelis ukljuciti u rad Rode, divno   :Heart:  , procitaj dobro viziju i pregledaj dio s aktivnostima na portalu, ako smo ti bliski - posla ima u to ne sumnjaj  :Smile:

----------


## sarasabina

ok, :Smile:

----------


## sarasabina

eto malo podižem  :Smile:

----------


## flower

cekamo vas danas   :Heart:

----------


## mala laia

No, dakle, kaže se tko čeka taj i dočeka! Ali već se počinjem pitati koliko?? Zadnji datum sastanka je bio 31.01., a danas je... odmah nakon tog sastanka sam poslala upitnik za članstvo i dobila odgovor da će mi se netko javiti ALI.... do danas ništa... 

Ima li previše RODA ili se u jatu još nađe pokoje mjesto...? Ima zainteresiranih više nego što mislite, ali vjerujem da su mnogi prije mene odustali nakon ovakvog tretmana...

----------


## ivarica

mala laia, nakon slanja pristupnice si dobila mail sa moje mail adrese, molim te da ga ponovo procitas  :Smile:

----------


## ivarica

poslala sam ponovo, sori.

----------


## mala laia

Ah dobro... tek je stigao neki dan...
Nema problema, čim ugrabim priliku uplaćujem članarinu...

----------


## sarasabina

članarinu za Rijeku možeš uplatiti nama direktno na ruke na slijedećem sastanku :Smile: 
dobro nam došla mala laia

----------


## flower

:D

----------


## mala laia

Pa ja sam u samom startu mislila da to tako funkcionira, ali ...
Gdje su obavijesti o sastancima? :?

----------


## ivarica

mala laia, sarasabina te zbunila. 
upute imas u mailu.

----------


## sarasabina

ja sam se malo zbunila pa sam i tebe zbunila....opreosti  :Embarassed:

----------


## mala laia

OPREOSTENO JE!  :Laughing:

----------


## flower

:Kiss:

----------


## mala laia

Nema ničega u mailu!  :Sad:  Pošalji na privatne poruke, jer je moguće da je sve izbrisano... imam problema sa mailom...  :Rolling Eyes:  
Inače, ima dosta zainteresiranih za sastanak pa bismo se rado pojavile u većem broju! :D

----------


## ivarica

mala laia, mislila sam na onaj prvi mail i proceduru za clanstvo u udruzi. poslat cu ga ponovo

----------


## flower

primljeno na znanje  8)

----------

